# Organon Sustanon question



## Del1964 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sound real?  Friend of mine found this in a drawer of an apartment he's renting now....
Clear 1ml Ampoule with yellow lettering

For: OBS Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd.
Mfg. Org. Specs.
B. No. 0160    <-----batch number I suspect
EXP 06/2015


----------



## Life (Jan 5, 2011)

Real or not its only 1ML.


----------



## Del1964 (Jan 5, 2011)

Life said:


> Real or not its only 1ML.


There was 39 of those in the drawer!  lol


----------



## BigBird (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't see why anyone would "forget" legit gear but I guess stranger things have happened.

Flip a coin: heads you try it out, tails your friend tries it.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 5, 2011)

Send it to a lab for testing. I think it's worth a try. If it turns out to be real, you just got nearly 40 ml of sust for free. If it's fake, well it just cost you one lab test. It's worth a try IMO.


----------



## Life (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought when you said an amp you just meant one. Pin it, you should be able to tell if its real or not pretty soon. I'm sure someone else will chime in though


----------



## Del1964 (Jan 5, 2011)

Life said:


> I thought when you said an amp you just meant one. Pin it, you should be able to tell if its real or not pretty soon. I'm sure someone else will chime in though



I pinned 2....letcha know!


----------



## fly (Feb 16, 2011)

I have the same Batch. I'm not sure it's real too..........


----------



## Imosted (Feb 16, 2011)

post a pic of it, Lucky bastard


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 16, 2011)

Post a pic so we can see what it looks like.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 16, 2011)

It sounds like the real deal from what I have researched.  There are currently a lot of fakes circulatiing at this time.  Here is a way to tell the difference.  The lettering on the vial should be printed on with a yellow silk screen printing.  The current real product has its lot numbers printed on with electronic equipment, and are not silk-screened on the glass at the same time as the rest of the lettering.  Hope that helps you lucky bastard!! lol


----------



## AmM (Feb 16, 2011)

Seriously, what's the chances of a bodybuilder finding free gear? You better play the lottery man!


----------



## Del1964 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok...ok...I lied!  LOL  I didn't "find" it....just didn't want the world to know I have it...LOL  I will post pics.  Time to break out the camera.


----------



## StealyaGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Del1964 said:


> Ok...ok...I lied! LOL I didn't "find" it....just didn't want the world to know I have it...LOL I will post pics. Time to break out the camera.


 
sweet


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 16, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> Send it to a lab for testing. I think it's worth a try. If it turns out to be real, you just got nearly 40 ml of sust for free. If it's fake, well it just cost you one lab test. It's worth a try IMO.


  d u know any labs to send it to ? 
 i got some test i want to get tested


----------



## Del1964 (Feb 16, 2011)

Pic Time...Whatcha think brutha's?  I've pinned a "few" of these and I can really feel them strongly.  So if "feel" is the gage here, it's GTG.
NOTE:  That there is *no* oblong circle with Organon written inside....their *logo* / trademark.
Found this @ http://www.veyronpharmarooms.com/karachi-organon-obs-sustanon-t304.html 

"Sustanon Karachi Real NO LOGO"


----------



## cutright (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks Good!


----------



## Del1964 (Feb 16, 2011)

cutright said:


> Looks Good!



Feels EVEN BETTER


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 16, 2011)

Those look like the real deal to me brother.  Enjoy! They are top quality HG too!  I am seriously jealous.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 16, 2011)

bknoxx said:


> d u know any labs to send it to ?
> i got some test i want to get tested


 I didn't think you could do this in the states?


----------



## ROID (Feb 16, 2011)

How many is a few ?

what does your cycle look like ?

In a months time there should be no mistaken if they are real or not. Weight should be up in the gym and on the scale.


----------



## fly (Feb 16, 2011)

if the amp's size is different than others, does it mean it's fake??


----------



## Del1964 (Feb 17, 2011)

ROID said:


> How many is a few ?



About 9 amps so far.   Not on my real cycle yet.   Cruising over the last two months.  This sust is the real deal though fo sho
Next cycle plan is:
Test E 500mg EW
Sustanon 250   500mg EW
Deca 400-600mg EW
D-bol (blue hearts) 20-40 mg ED 4 weeks (depending on how hard they hit)
Arimidex on hand
Clomid PCT


----------



## Ocnbreeze (Feb 18, 2011)

There is no more Organon Deca Durabolin or Organon Sustanon. Organon was bought out in 2007 by Schering - Plough. Last year Bayer bought out Schering and Organon and forced Organon to sell off their Deca Durabolin and Sustanon. They are now made by that Pakistani co. I have some of the new "deca". Organon made nandrolone for over 50 years. It was the finest anabolic steroid made. By the way I don't believe that story of "finding" 39 amps in a drawer. That sounds like a story a teenager would make up and think that somebody is actually going to believe it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 18, 2011)

Del1964 said:


> About 9 amps so far. Not on my real cycle yet. Cruising over the last two months. This sust is the real deal though fo sho
> Next cycle plan is:
> Test E 500mg EW
> Sustanon 250 500mg EW
> ...


 

Those ratio's look horrible btw.


----------



## fly (Mar 4, 2011)

any feedback??


----------



## Machine455 (Mar 4, 2011)

fly said:


> I have the same Batch. I'm not sure it's real too..........


 

If they are all the same color and batch numbers are the same, it's a good sign.


----------



## Machine455 (Mar 4, 2011)

Did the necks come scoared or do u have to use an amp opener?


----------



## tarbosh (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone other than dell use these? Notice the gold paint over the white rings on the neck I thought they were just supposed to be white.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 6, 2011)

Del1964 said:


> About 9 amps so far. Not on my real cycle yet. Cruising over the last two months. This sust is the real deal though fo sho
> Next cycle plan is:
> Test E 500mg EW
> Sustanon 250 500mg EW
> ...


 


500mg is not enough, assuming you'll be pinning it twice a week...  With both short and long esters, you should be pinning that EOD so that you will benefit from both esters AND to keep your blood levels stable.


----------

